# husqvarna 394XP help



## janssma (Mar 26, 2010)

i recently bought a husky 394 but i have some trouble starting it but when i do it runs decent but wont go up to max throttle very well i think it may be a carb problem or possibly fuel filter i conviently bought a filter carb kit 34" bar and ripping chain for it because i am going to make a chainsaw mill with it. however when it comes to rebulding the carb i have never done that before. does anyone ahve any tips or a website or something where i can find a good repair manual for free on a husqvarna 394xp? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2FatGuys (Mar 29, 2010)

Post in the "Chainsaw" forum.

There is a link available for a manual online, but I don't have it with me today. Someone there will help you.


----------



## adirondackhick (Mar 30, 2010)

*check your idle*

Hello,
A friend of mine actually has a 394xp in an alaskan mill. Before you go to rebuild the carb, check your idle speed. Sometimes it is just that simple of a fix. Maybe not here but look into it. If you don't have one, get a tach, or borrow one. If your idle speed is off too much, that can reak havoc on your acceleration no matter what model it is..


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 30, 2010)

pm me your email and I'll send you pdf file for the manual..

this is a good video that shows carb repair, be sure to watch part 2, this is not my video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpuQDTuT0ns


----------

